# Mare ready to pop with swollen back legs



## ElleSkywalker (19 March 2011)

My mares back legs have over the last few days slowly been getting a bit swollen. It is not pitting odema (lymphangitis -sorry for bad spelling) and I know swelling can sometimes happen with heavily pregnat mares, so not unduly worried, but was really just interested to know who else out there has had this happen?

The mare is a maiden at 339 days who has  been waxing on and off for over a week, with vulva enlongating/separating a little more every day.


----------



## Simsar (19 March 2011)

Is the mare in or out, in and out????  Don't worry to much its quite normal esp if they have been standing for long periods.  Keep us posted.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (19 March 2011)

Mare is unfortunatley only allowed out for 2 hours twice a day at present, she got laminitis (caused by concussion or frosty grass, mare is not over weight and was not being fed much) before Christmas so has been on box rest since then!

I think were she out more the legs would not have swelled.  She still tootles round stable/out to paddock sound  and gets up and down fine so the legs don't seem to be bothering her, and swelling is only slight  

Its nice to hear other people have had the same thing happen, reassuring for us first time Grannies!


----------



## ALS (19 March 2011)

Hi, my mares fetlock kept swelling at around 5 months when she was in longer due to the bad weather we had. She only got about a hour or so turn out because i didnt want to risk a fall leaving her out. After exercise it soon went down? Now she is out all day not seen any swelling...hope this helps


----------



## Simsar (19 March 2011)

Do you have a school you could turn her out in?  Or a lane to walk up??


----------



## ElleSkywalker (19 March 2011)

No school unfortuneately but have been toying with taking her for 'walkies' !

will see how legs look later and of course if she foals overnight, if not think I will take her for a short walk a couple of times tomorrow


----------



## Gucci_b (19 March 2011)

I know how you feel, my maiden mare "304 days" started to get pitted edema last month near her teats, got the vet out just to check her over and he also confirmed pitted edema. This has now spreed to her girth area, and today I notice a big bag of filled fluid between her front legs (under her chest area) this is not pitted edema as very filled with fluid. you can see in the photo I took today. Mare has been out at night for the last few days, so she can feel more comfortable by walking around.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (19 March 2011)

Gucci_b wow that is a lump! I suppose this is similar to humans getting puffy ankles, water rentention type things when pregnant?! 

Did the vet say your mare's odema will subside when she foals?


----------



## Gucci_b (19 March 2011)

Yes  this is quite common in pregnant mares and more noticeable in the finer breed of horses.


----------



## Simsar (19 March 2011)

Gucci_b said:



			Yes  this is quite common in pregnant mares and more noticeable in the finer breed of horses.
		
Click to expand...

Somebody want's to tell my Fat Old Cob that as her PO makes yours mares looks like a bee sting!


----------



## Gucci_b (19 March 2011)

Simsar said:



			Somebody want's to tell my Fat Old Cob that as her PO makes yours mares looks like a bee sting! 

Click to expand...

really... that's quite reassuring to hear


----------



## ElleSkywalker (20 March 2011)

Legs still swollen but not pitting, horse v v sleepy, lots of lying down napping, but still no foal......will it ever get born?!!

Only on day 340, so posible 20 more to go, just hope the legs don't keep on filling!


----------



## Gucci_b (20 March 2011)

looking forward to lots of foals photo's


----------



## ElleSkywalker (20 March 2011)

I will post loads of foaly pictures, if I ever work out how to add them! only just worked out how to do the avatar yesterday, hence lovely little picture of swampmonster that appeared yest!


----------

